# Al mio paese



## infinite sadness

In spagnolo non si usa l'espressione "al mio paese" in senso metaforico?


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> In spagnolo non si usa l'espressione "al mio paese" in senso metaforico?


Per esempio? Quando ho visto il titolo pensavo che volessi tradurre un verso della canzone di Zucchero 
Se il "senso metaforico" è quello, allora sì che si può dire anche in spagnolo:
en mi pueblo...


----------



## infinite sadness

In questo momento non mi vengono in mente esempi, né ho in mente la canzone di Zucchero.


----------



## Geviert

Non vorresti dire (magari più correttamente) "nel mio paese"?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Al mio paese vedo fiorire il grano..." (Il suono della domenica, Zucchero) vuol dire "en mi tierra",
. C'è una sfumatura diversa, di appartenenza, rispetto a un più neutro "nel mio paese".
Sempre che Infinite si riferisse a un esempio simile, naturalmente...


----------



## Geviert

E dove sarebbe di preciso la sfumatura di appartenenza "meno neutrale" nella forma "al mio paese"? nel contesto del brano di Zucchero? In altre parole: altrove sarebbe "al mio paese" anche meno neutrale di "nel mio paese" oppure sarebbe un errore bello e buono?

PS. sembra che Infi non avesse in mente la canzone di Zucchero.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il senso che io ho in mente è quello di un "secondo me", però più forte e un po' ironico. Ad esempio per correggere un errore di qualcuno. Insomma, qualcosa tipo... se tu dici "otto più cinque fa dodici", uno potrebbe rispondere "veramente al mio paese fa tredici".


----------



## 0scar

Podrías decir "..._de donde yo vengo _da trece"


----------



## Estopa

Coincido con Ursu. Quizá se use esta expresión solo en España (?)

 "Pues en mi pueblo ocho y cinco son trece".


----------



## ursu-lab

Dalle mie parti, si dice "a casa mia" in una frase come la tua, Infinite. Ma il senso è quello, "en mi pueblo". La preposizione "a" al posto di "in" è una sfumatura difficile da spiegare, Geviert, però ti assicuro che "nel" in questo caso (e nella canzone di Zucchero) stonerebbe. Sembrerebbe un luogo puramente "geografico" e basta e non "nella mia terra".


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Dalle mie parti, si dice "a casa mia" in una frase come la tua, Infinite. Ma il senso è quello, "en mi pueblo". La preposizione "a" al posto di "in" è una sfumatura difficile da spiegare, Geviert, però ti assicuro che "nel" in questo caso (e nella canzone di Zucchero) stonerebbe. Sembrerebbe un luogo puramente "geografico" e basta e non "nella mia terra".



"En mi tierra" tendría también en español un matiz más afectivo que "en mi pueblo".


----------



## honeyheart

más amplio





infinite sadness said:


> Sì, il senso che io ho in mente è  quello di un "secondo me", però più forte e un po' ironico.


La expresión que usamos acá es "en mi barrio", más que nada en frases  como "en mi barrio a eso se le llama...".
Unos ejemplos inspirados en  textos de la web:

_- Interpelado en relación a los incidentes, el administrador aclaró que su responsabilidad no abarcaba secciones o actividades periféricas, y el estatuto le da la razón.
- En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'lavarse las manos'.

-  Mi editor me dijo que sería una buena decisión quitar el relato erótico para que el  libro pueda ser apto para un público más amplio, me parece un consejo sensato.
- En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'censura'.

- A diferencia del resto,  Bartolo eligió apoyar a la patronal, y así, mientras nosotros  perdimos nuestros empleos, él consiguió un ascenso, es un tipo muy astuto.
- En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'ser un traidor'._


----------



## Neuromante

*"De donde yo vengo se dice..."* o cualquier otro verbo apropiado en lugar de "decir".
Así, tal cual. Es una expresión, una frase hecha, y como tal no admite gramáticas de manual.


----------



## infinite sadness

honeyheart said:


> más amplio
> La expresión que usamos acá es "en mi barrio", más que nada en frases  como "en mi barrio a eso se le llama...".
> Unos ejemplos inspirados en  textos de la web:
> 
> _- Interpelado en relación a los incidentes, el administrador aclaró que su responsabilidad no abarcaba secciones o actividades periféricas, y el estatuto le da la razón.
> - En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'lavarse las manos'.
> 
> -  Mi editor me dijo que sería una buena decisión quitar el relato erótico para que el  libro pueda ser apto para un público más amplio, me parece un consejo sensato.
> - En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'censura'.
> 
> - A diferencia del resto,  Bartolo eligió apoyar a la patronal, y así, mientras nosotros  perdimos nuestros empleos, él consiguió un ascenso, es un tipo muy astuto.
> - En mi barrio a eso se le llama 'ser un traidor'._



Sì, era questo il significato che avevo in mente, però non mi venivano gli esempi giusti. Gracias.
También "a casa mia" y "de donde yo vengo" tengon lo mismo sentido.


----------



## marcomellalema

Geviert said:


> E dove sarebbe di preciso la sfumatura di appartenenza "meno neutrale" nella forma "al mio paese"? nel contesto del brano di Zucchero? In altre parole: altrove sarebbe "al mio paese" anche meno neutrale di "nel mio paese" oppure sarebbe un errore bello e buono?


Desde Lima dí como se te antoje, pero en Italia debes decir "al mio paese..." para no aparecer simplemente ridículo.


----------



## Geviert

Mah, en realidad Marco, me pregunto desde Italia (si te da seguridad) y lo digo desde más de lo que te puedas imaginar, créeme.

Ursu: sarei d'accordo, certo, vorrei capire (pur se è difficile da spiegare) se quella sfumatura nella preposizione è regionale, allora bene, pace e amen . Mi fai capire che dalle tue parti non si usa (anch'io direi _a casa mia_, _dalle mie parti_).

Estopa: ¿lo dices por _tierra/ pueblo?_ esto no está en duda, creo (lo mismo barrio, zona o terruño, siempre será más íntimo, qué duda cabe). Yo me pregunto únicamente por la *preposizione articolata* en cuestión, como bien ha notado Ursu.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Geviert,
Qui si dice "al mio paese". Altre varianti possibili, peraltro già citate, sono "dalle mie parti", "a casa mia".


----------



## Geviert

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Geviert,
> *Qui *si dice "al mio paese". Altre varianti possibili, peraltro già citate, sono "dalle mie parti", "a casa mia".



Ciao Angel, 

intendi a Roma?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Intendo in Italia. Ma anche a Roma, in effetti, sì.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Nel mio paese/in paese (dentro) c'è un campo da pallacanestro e uno da baseball".
"Al mio paese/dalle mie parti la gente è molto alla mano e ci si conosce tutti".
"Al mio paese/a casa mia/dalle mie parti tre più cinque fa otto".


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> "Nel mio paese/in paese (dentro) c'è un campo da pallacanestro e uno da baseball".
> "Al mio paese/dalle mie parti la gente è molto alla mano e ci si conosce tutti".
> "Al mio paese/a casa mia/dalle mie parti tre più cinque fa otto".



Grazie Ursu, non ho nulla da eccepire sugli esempi al riguardo, ho già colto prima l'uso, grazie. Per chiudere in bello vorrei magari la spiegazione (se possibile, certo, altrimenti non importa). Magari pongo il quesito nel forum solo italiano, sicuramente qualcuno sa (Necsus magari). 

PS. Se non c'è una spiegazione ragionevole sulla scelta della preposizione *a *nel senso della sfumatura "dalle mie parti", uno che magari sta imparando potrebbe pensare che anche _andate tutti *a *quel paese! _è pure un'espressione legittima d'amore per la terra... 

PS.II. Magari la spiegazione è la stessa della forma arcaica (o meno usata) nel caso di _fare l'amore / fare *all'*amore _(cfr. Thread), essendo il senso, nel secondo caso, "più intimo" per le stesse ragioni che adducete qui (ipotesi).


----------



## ursu-lab

Con la prep. "a" vuol dire *anche* "dalle mie parti", con la prep. "in" no. La spiegazione non c'è, come non c'è per spiegare le differenze quasi impercettibili tra vado al/in centro, al/in bagno, a/in casa, e un milione di eccetera. 
Tutte e due reggono compl. di stato in luogo, ma "in" implica sempre un "dentro" che in alcuni casi, come questo del paese NON inteso meramente come un'area che contiene qualcosa, è di troppo e si preferisce "a". Non è una questione geografica: infinite è siciliano, Angel-Aura è romana e io (e Zucchero  ) emiliana... Magari è regionale il fatto di non usarlo...


----------



## Geviert

> La spiegazione non c'è



Io mi appellerei alla modestia, no sarei così risolutivo. Per avvicinarsi magari a un abbozzo di spiegazione si possono indagare (altrove ovviamente) i compl. latini di stato in luogo e di moto a luogo (_*in*_) e il compl. correlato di quest'ultimo, di avvicinamento ad un luogo (*ad*). Nei loro sviluppi (e inviluppi) regionali, magari c'è la risposta.


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> Per avvicinarsi magari a un abbozzo di  spiegazione si possono indagare (altrove ovviamente) i compl. latini di  stato in luogo e di moto a luogo (_*in*_) e il compl. correlato di quest'ultimo, di avvicinamento ad un luogo (*ad*).


 


Geviert, la razón es porque "*nel* mio paese" significa "en mi *país*", mientras que "*al* mio paese" significa "en mi *pueblo*".  Y como uno generalmente tiene conversaciones con gente de su mismo país, ¿qué caso tendría hacer referencia al país de uno, en sentido diferencial, con un compatriota? Yo ni siquiera usaría la expresión "en mi barrio..." con mi vecino de al lado, precisamente porque él es del mismo barrio que yo.  Si los dos interlocutores son del mismo lugar se deshacen la contraposición y la mordacidad de la expresión.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey,

en la citación que haces me refiero a una posible explicación de lo aparentemente inexplicable. En las diferencias regionales del _volgare, _según esos tres complementos latinos, se puede comprender el uso actual (un poco caprichoso, es cierto) de las preposiciones *in/a*. Es solo una nota para los más curiosos, en general basta siempre la fe de saber qué es lo correcto .

Sobre tu explicación, me parece sensata. Salvo una nota: "nel mio paese" puede significar también "en mi pueblo" en el significado, claro, menos íntimo, idílico o personalizado que tendría "al mio paese". No pongo en duda el uso, me preguntaba solo sobre la diferencia morfológica en la preposición y cómo se llega a esa diferencia de significado. Es más añado una anécdota sobre lo que afirmas de hablar entre "gente del mismo país/pueblo": todas estas diferencias y combinaciones con "paese" son más divertidas (irónicas o mordaces como dices) si las dices en _Paese_, comune in provincia di Treviso, cerca de donde vivo.

Saludos,


----------

